# Misinterpretation Of Gurubani By Sikhs In Marriage Ceremonies



## Neutral Singh (Sep 22, 2004)

Fateh Ji​

​We see a general degradation in the Sikhs all around. They are manipulating gurbani for their benefit. The following hymns are generally sung in marriage ceremonies, which have no correlation and represent a sheer ignorance on the part of Sikhs... Let us reviews some of the some common shabads that are generally misrepresented in sikh marriage ceremonies. 


Raag Soohee, Fourth Mehl, Chhant, First House:​ 
<> siqgur pRswid ] (773-1)


One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
​siqguru purKu imlwie Avgx ivkxw gux rvw bil rwm jIau ] (773-2, sUhI, mhlw 4)If only I could meet the True Guru, the Primal Being. Discarding my faults and sins, I would chant the Lord's Glorious Praises.

hir hir nwmu iDAwie gurbwxI inq inq cvw bil rwm jIau ] (773-2, sUhI, mhlw 4)
I meditate on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. Continuously, continually, I chant the Word of the Guru's Bani.
​

​gurbwxI sd mITI lwgI pwp ivkwr gvwieAw ] (773-3, sUhI, mhlw 4)
Gurbani always seems so sweet; I have eradicated the sins from within.
​


​haumY rogu gieAw Bau Bwgw shjy shij imlwieAw ] (773-3, sUhI, mhlw 4)The disease of egotism is gone, fear has left, and I am absorbed in celestial peace.

kwieAw syj gur sbid suKwlI igAwn qiq kir Bogo ] (773-4, sUhI, mhlw 4)Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, the bed of my body has become cozy and beautiful, and I enjoy the essence of spiritual wisdom.

Anidnu suiK mwxy inq rlIAw nwnk Duir sMjogo ]1] (773-5, sUhI, mhlw 4)Night and day, I continually enjoy peace and pleasure. O Nanak, this is my pre-ordained destiny. ||1||

squ sMqoKu kir Bwau kuVmu kuVmweI AwieAw bil rwm jIau ] (773-5, sUhI, mhlw 4)
The soul-bride is lovingly embellished with truth and contentment; her Father, the Guru, has come to engage her in marriage to her Husband Lord.

sMq jnw kir mylu gurbwxI gwvweIAw bil rwm jIau ] (773-6, sUhI, mhlw 4)Joining with the humble Saints, I sing Gurbani.

bwxI gur gweI prm giq pweI pMc imly sohwieAw ] (773-6, sUhI, mhlw 4)Singing the Guru's Bani, I have obtained the supreme status; meeting with the Saints, the self-elect, I am blessed and adorned.

gieAw kroDu mmqw qin nwTI pwKMfu Brmu gvwieAw ] (773-7, sUhI, mhlw 4)Anger and attachment have left my body and run away; I have eradicated hypocrisy and doubt.

haumY pIr geI suKu pwieAw Awrogq Bey srIrw ] (773-8, sUhI, mhlw 4)
The pain of egotism is gone, and I have found peace; my body has become healthy and free of disease.

gur prswdI bRhmu pCwqw nwnk guxI ghIrw ]2] (773-8, sUhI, mhlw 4)
By Guru's Grace, O Nanak, I have realized God, the ocean of virtue. ||2||
 

This shabad is sung as if it's by sikh wife to her husband...

I will post some more such instances.

Guru Fateh


----------



## etinder (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah thats so true..


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 26, 2004)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.

This is not the only shabad sung in misrepresentation.

It is common for Raagis to start singing the shabad....Hum Ghar Sajaan Aiyeh..
when the Baraat walks into the Darbar Sahib for the Wedding....The impression given is that the shabad is referring to the BARAAT as the sajjaan !!

The shabad Palleh taindeh Laagee...is sung at the Palla ceremony....it is sung as if the BRIDE is singing it to her bridegroom...

I feel the entire spectrum of Gurbani Shabads sung at weddings is taken by stressing  JUST the SUPERFICIAL meanings...to mean the worldy figures like bride, groom, baraat...what GURU JI actually means to convey is the spiritual union between Guru and Sikh...between Waheguru and our Mann/atma.

I feel the Raagis or the MC should take the pains to properly explain the real meanings of the shabads to the snagat and not just leave it at the surface..

Other instances of misinterpretation occurs when at any so called HAPPY ocassion the raggis will really BLAST : Lakh Khushiyan Patshahiahn...when "worldy KHUSHI" is NOT the theme of this shabad at all...

At a Birthday the Raagis will sing Poota Mata Ki Asees....as if the worldy parents are giving their blessings.....when the shabad really emans something very different..

Jarnail Singh


----------

